# camera within 12K ???



## Akshat (Apr 6, 2013)

i wanaa Camera within 12k . I m Considering Nikon 320 Right nowAny Suggestion pls... and cmos sensors are better or ccd????


----------



## nac (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not convinced with IQ of Nikon L series cameras. TZ25 is the best one I can think of, but its little above your budget.

If you want bridge camera, then there ain't lot of choice in this budget. 
Check out these two models L810 and SL300.


----------

